# Foot laceration in potbelly pig



## Deviousdame (Jul 16, 2021)

I am having a hard time getting a vet put to my property due to covid in my area (south fl).  Its been this way since last year.  I have a 6-7 year old rescued male potbelly pig (neutered)  that om Monday even got injured and cut open the bottom of his left front foot.  One inch wide gash.  Dont know how he did it.  Ive been calling all the house call vets im the area trying to get someone to come give him tetanus antitoxin and some meds to prevent infection and reduce swelling.  I am now 4 days pot injury and need to get him some help.  I have never vaccinated anything in my life and don't know the first thing about it.  Any advice your community could offer me would be greatly appreciated!  I'm so worried for my boy.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 16, 2021)

Deviousdame said:


> I am having a hard time getting a vet put to my property due to covid in my area (south fl).  Its been this way since last year.  I have a 6-7 year old rescued male potbelly pig (neutered)  that om Monday even got injured and cut open the bottom of his left front foot.  One inch wide gash.  Dont know how he did it.  Ive been calling all the house call vets im the area trying to get someone to come give him tetanus antitoxin and some meds to prevent infection and reduce swelling.  I am now 4 days pot injury and need to get him some help.  I have never vaccinated anything in my life and don't know the first thing about it.  Any advice your community could offer me would be greatly appreciated!  I'm so worried for my boy.  Thank you in advance.


How red is the injury?  How swollen?

Is he running a fever?

And is the wound super hot?

If he is at a normal temp, and the wound is only slightly hotter or the same as other tissue....  then I wouldn't worry.

I would flush it well, apply an antibiotic ointment, and very carefully wrap it so it can heal.  Make sure you are not restricting circulation.


----------



## Deviousdame (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm not home at the moment. When I get home I will check. Vet advised to give tetanus antitoxin and penicillin shot till she can arrive sometimes next week.  Ive never given a shot in my life and am super nervous but I need to make sure my boy is OK.  I read pigs can have anaphylaxis to penicillin so im debating on waiting till tomorrow morning so if an emergency arises the vet is open. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 16, 2021)

Deviousdame said:


> I'm not home at the moment. When I get home I will check. Vet advised to give tetanus antitoxin and penicillin shot till she can arrive sometimes next week.  Ive never given a shot in my life and am super nervous but I need to make sure my boy is OK.  I read pigs can have anaphylaxis to penicillin so im debating on waiting till tomorrow morning so if an emergency arises the vet is open. Any suggestions?


If he isn't running a fever.. .  And the wound is NOT clearly infected, I would skip the penicillin. 

As to the tetanus....  depends on where you are in the world... in Texas, oooh golly yes!  That entire state is full of tetanus. 

Here in Alaska...eh... no tetanus. 

So....  for the tetanus....  I would google how prevalent it is in your area...  and if it is common, then watch a couple of you tube videos.... then give the shot.


----------



## secuono (Jul 16, 2021)

Shots are easy, especially muscle shots. 
Under skin shots on pigs are practically impossible. 
Muscle, get an 18G needle, 1/2", thigh muscle, poke, pull plunger back to check for no blood, then inject.
Though, on a pig, might have to be a fast jab n inject job. 

Wash the wound, apply topical, keep clean & dry. Might heal w/o the vet.


----------



## Deviousdame (Jul 16, 2021)

secuono said:


> Shots are easy, especially muscle shots.
> Under skin shots on pigs are practically impossible.
> Muscle, get an 18G needle, 1/2", thigh muscle, poke, pull plunger back to check for no blood, then inject.
> Though, on a pig, might have to be a fast jab n inject job.
> ...


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 17, 2021)

Keep it clean and dry, maybe even blue kote it. Pigs heal exceptionally fast. Had a gilt with a chunk taken out of the back of her ear, it was horrible. You could see the structure of her ear that’s how deep it was. There was nothing a vet could have done tho as the remaining skin was hardly enough to stitch up. I flushed it with iodine and sprayed it with blue kote once a day for a few days. Now you cant even tell she ever was injured besides a scar.


----------

